# Renting Villa and Make Camp



## marryjoom (Dec 22, 2020)

I love to camping so much on the beach and hills. There are so many beaches in Dubai and I think Dubai is perfect for me. There are also so many villas for rent in Akoya with a lot of space, where you can enjoy your tent life.


----------

